# Is this a Hot Flash or Anxiety?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Recently when I sleep I have been woke up by a fast heart beat, nausea, sweating alot, then I have to get up and urinate and this walk to the bathroom starts to cool me off and I go back to bed and drink some water and deep breath to calm down. This happened to me twice last night. I didn't sleep very well and they have been happening quit frequently. Just wondering if this is a hot flash.Vamplady


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've not noticed a fast heart rate when I've woken up with night sweats, but when I get tachycardia it can make me feel a bit clammy, but not nearly as drenched as a night sweat.Neither of them is anxiety related for me.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Depending on your age, it could be symptoms of menopause such as hot flashes. Anxiety also tends to increase during this time. Talk to your doc about it. He/she might have some ideas to treat this. Take care.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I agree with going to the doctor, just in case. I can relate because when i get really bad anxiety I wake up at night with the same symptoms. It's a weird feeling because I am not usually aware that anything is bothering me... I wake up sweating, feeling really nauesated, stomach upset and my heart racing. Sometimes it comes after a nightmare. It scares the heck out of me!!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

> quote:I can relate because when i get really bad anxiety I wake up at night with the same symptoms. It's a weird feeling because I am not usually aware that anything is bothering me... I wake up sweating, feeling really nauesated, stomach upset and my heart racing. Sometimes it comes after a nightmare. It scares the heck out of me!!


I used to get this, or something like it. I would wake out of sleep, usually *not* a nightmare, just slightly negative dream content. Nothing badn as far as dreams went--but the waking was hideous! Basically panic attacks. I would feel flushed, once or twice nauseated, and I would *feel* as if my heart rate were fast--but when I got the nerve to take it, it wasn't, actually--I could just *feel* my heart pounding, I call it 'diesel heart.' In my case this was a severe vitamin B deficiency. I was hardly sleeping at all--waking this way nearly every time I went to sleep. I was lucky if I made 4 hours.Taking B-complex supplements fixed it. But going to the doc not a bad idea!! *If* you decide to take B I'd still advise seeing a doc, and *do not take sublingual!* If the dose of *sublingual* B-complex is too high, it can bring on a panic attack itself!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I am interested in the vitamin defiency you had. I think I may have had one as well, what other symptoms did you have? I think I may have had one. I'm still not feeling too great after starting my supplement, although better than my usual horridness.


----------



## 23611 (Oct 11, 2006)

I've recently started having hot flashes, and I've long had night sweats. I don't recall nausea, but I tend to disregard nausea as a symptom of anything other than simpling living. I think I had tachycardia, but wouldn't swear to it. *If* you're not on birth control, may I suggest trying progesterone creme? It got rid of my night sweats, and it worked for my mom too. Because of the hot flashes, I've also started using estrogen creme. I'm premenopausal (I have been since I was 36) and the cremes have been a godsend. The progesterone creme also helps with mild depression (if it's hormone based), usually helps with cramping, and supposedly helps with hormone related migraines. I never get those types of migraines, but I do get optical migraines and I think I've had 1 since I started using the creme. If you are on BC, then talk to your doc about using it. The cremes have no side effects (at least for me) except if you use too much progesterone creme, you might need a bit more sleep.


----------

